# Player looking for a game in Dallas(Plano), TX



## Charles36 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm looking for a long-term D&D game that starts at 1st level, with a small group of serious players and a dedicated DM. I'm also willing to learn other Fantasy RPGs.


----------



## Heathg (Jul 5, 2004)

I live in Garland, and I too would like to join a long term game starting at level 1 in the plano, richardson, garland area. Ive done 3e 2e rifts and paladium. Thats 2 people, a 3rd and a dm and were set!. I go to school mon wed friday, and I have a radio show that I do on 990am on saturday. So my free time is tue night, thur night, saturday (all except from 3-6pm) , sunday all.

you can email me at melkor_41@hotmail.com for more info.


----------



## Chris Durham (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm starting an Eberron game. I currently live in Lewisville, not too far away from Plano. In a couple of months I'll be moving to Dallas. I've got a couple of players who live in the North Dallas/Addison area and we sometimes rotate hosting duties. I'll be getting together with people and making characters over the next week or so and we'll be starting out soon. If you're interested, post here or email me @ redbeard_gamer@yahoo.com.

Chris


----------

